# طاقات الإنسان



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2011)

*طاقات الإنسان‏ 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 3
 يوليو 2011

*





* 
    تحدثنا من قبل عن العقل والضمير والحواس والمعرفة كطاقات للانسان ونود اليوم أن نتحدث عن الجسد والإرادة كطاقتين للانسان ايضا‏.‏ فالجسد باعتباره طاقة وهبها الله للانسان‏,‏ هو الجهاز التنفيذي لكل القرارات التي تصدر عن الروح‏,‏ وعن العقل وعن الضمير.

    , وعن الإرادة والجسد القوي يستطيع ان ينفذ بينما الجسد الضعيف يعتذر عن ذلك. وما أسهل ان تؤثر امراض الجسد علي النفس, فتجلب لها الوانا من الالم أو الحزن أو الضيق او التذمر, وكثير من الناس قد يصلون إلي درجات من الانهيار النفسي بسبب حالة اجسادهم, أو يصلون إلي مرض الكآبة, أو إلي الحيرة والقلق.. أو تنشغل عقولهم بكيفية التصرف مع حالة الجسد.

    وبعض امراض الجسد تؤثر علي كثير من طاقاته, فمثلا ارتجاج أو نزيف في المخ, قد يؤثر علي بعض مراكز المخ كالذاكرة أو الحركة أو الصوت, وتصلب الشرايين قد يؤدي إلي فقدان الذاكرة, واعصاب الجسد اذا التهبت تؤثر علي نفسية الانسان وسلوكه, وامراض تؤثر علي طاقاته.

    كذلك شهوات الجسد تؤثر علي العقل وعلي الضمير, وتحاول ان تستخدم العقل لتحقيق رغباتها, كما تسكت الضمير, أو تحاول ان توجد اعذارا أو تبريرات لهذه الشهوات!! وشهوة الجسد قد تستأسر الفكر تماما, فلا يدور إلا في فلكها, كما تضعف الروح وتبطل صلتها بالله. لكل هذا يلزمنا الاهتمام باجسادنا, لانضعفها بحيث تتعطل طاقاتنا, ولانثير غرائزنا بحيث تضعف ارواحنا.

    يلزمنا ايضا حفظ التوازن بين طاقات الانسان, والتعاون والتكامل بينها, بحيث لايوجد تناقض أو تصارع بين الطاقات, ونتفادي ان يوجد انقسام في شخصيتها أو صراع داخلي, كما قال احد الادباء الكبار مرة, كنت اصارع نفسي واجاهد حتي كأنني اثنان في واحد, هذا يدفعني, وذلك يمنعني, وهذا التصارع الداخلي قد عبر عنه الشاعر ايليا ابوماضي في قصيدته لست ادري فقال: انني المح في نفسي صراعا وعراكا.. واري نفسي شيطانا واحيانا ملاكا

    هل انا شخصان يأبي هذا مع ذلك اشتراك.. ام تراني واهما فيما اراه لست ادري. ان الانسان السليم السوي لايوجد فيه هذا الصراع, فمن الجائز ان يوجد صراع بينه وبين عوامل أو حروب خارجية, ولكنه في داخل نفسه مستقر تماما, غير منقسم علي ذاته في فكره ولافي مشاعره ولا في ارادته, وهو انسان واحد يحارب بكل طاقاته في حرب خارجة عنه, اما الحرب الداخلية فتحدث لاسباب منها: ان طاقة من طاقات الانسان تحب ان تسيطر علي طاقاته الأخري أو بعضها, مثال ذلك انسان يحكم عقله, فتسير اموره سيرا حسنا, ثم تشتهي نفسه شهوة, أو تنفعل انفعالا, فيخرج العقل من سيره الطبيعي ليخضع له, ولهذا فإنه ما اسهل ان يكون العقل احيانا خادما مطيعا لرغبات النفس! فقد ترغب النفس رغبة خاطئة, وهي مصرة عليها ومنقادة لها, وتخضع العقل لها, فإذا به يقدم لها براهين وادلة تؤيد سلوكه, اما الانسان صاحب العقل الحر, فيقول عن الحق انه حق, ولو كان صادرا من عدوه, ويقول عن الباطل انه باطل ولو كان صادرا من ابيه أو اخيه.

    طاقة اخري من طاقات الانسان هي الإرادة, وهي ايضا تحتاج إلي تنمية وتقوية فكثيرون يعرفون الخير, ولكن ارادتهم لاتقوي علي عمله, ويعرفون ما هو الشر ومضاره, ومع ذلك فإرادتهم اضعف من ان تبعد عنهم, وهكذا تعجز ارادتهم عن مقاومة الخطيئة, مع معرفتهم بكل نتائجها الرديئة! وذلك بان الرغبة أو الشهوة تسيطر علي الإرادة وتقودها في طريقها.

    الارادة اذن سلاح ذو حدين, يستخدم للخير أو للشر, وكل انسان يحتاج إلي تقديس الإرادة وإلي تقويتها, وبهذا تكون طاقة نافعة له في حياته الروحية, وهناك تداريب كثيرة لتقوية الإرادة وتنميتها, وبتنمية الارادة تميز بين الحرية والتسيب, فكلنا نحن الحرية, ولكن يجب ان ندرب انفسنا علي ان نسلك في الحرية بإرادة صالحة, وبضمير سليم, وفي حياة روحية وصلة بالله, وإلا تحولت الحرية إلي لون من التسيب, وقد يفقد الانسان سيطرته علي ارادته, وعلي توجيه حياته توجيها سليما.

    ان الميل إلي الخير هو الأصل في الانسان, اذ قد خلقه الله سليما من كل شر, اما الميل إلي الشر فهو دخيل علي طبيعة الانسان, فلابد ان نبحث عن اسبابه ونتفاداها أو نقاومها, فما هي اسباب ضعف الاراة إذن؟
    ان أول شيء يضعف الارادة هو الشهوة, اية شهوة سواء شهوة الجسد او شهوة المال وحب الاقتناء, أو شهوة المناصب وتعظم المعيشة, او شهوة الانتقام, أو شهوة اللهو والعبث.

    وغير ذلك من الشهوات, التي حينما تدخل إلي القلب, تضعف الارادة عن مقاومتها, وكلما زادت الشهوة, فانها تضغط علي الإرادة بشدة حتي تنهار الارادة تماما, وحينئذ يقول الانسان المنهارة ارادته ـ الشر الذي لست اريده فإياه افعل! ـ لذلك من عوامل تقوية الإرادة معالجة شهوات الانسان وطردها من القلب. ومما يضعف الارادة ويقوي الشهوة, القرب من مادة الخطية اي من مسبباتها, وقد قال أحد الآباء: وانت بعيدة عن مادة الخطية, قد تأتيك المحاربة من الداخل فقط, اما ان صرت قريبا من مادة الخطيئة, فحينئذ تقود عليك حربين احداهما من الداخل والأخري من الخارج, ويتعاونان علي اسقاطك اذ تضعف. والبعد عن مادة الخطية يشمل البعد عن كل المعاشرات الرديئة التي تدخل فكر الخطيئة إلي عقلك وإلي قلبك, وحيئنذ يضغط الفكرعليك فتضعف ارادتك امامه.

    ومما يضعف الإرادة بالأكثر, طول المدة في جو الخطية, كذلك السرعة امر مهم, فان أتاك فكر خاطيء وطردته بسرعة, حينئذ تقوي ارادتك اما ان فتحت لهذا الفكر ابواب ذهنك, وتباطأت في رده واستمر معك فترة فحينئذ تضعف ارادتك امامه, فإما ان تخضع له, أو ان طردته بعد حين يكون ذلك بصعوبة بالغة, وما اسهل ان يعود إليك مرة أخري.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2011)

*

طاقات الإنسان‏ استخدامها وتنميتها 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
26 يونيو 2011

*





* 
إن الله في كرمه وجوده قد زود الإنسان بطاقات كثيرة‏,‏ كل منها لها اختصاصاتها وإمكانياتها‏.‏ ونذكر منها‏:‏ العقل والروح والنفس والضمير والإرادة والحواس‏.‏ يضاف إلي كل هذا مايمنحه الله ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لكل إنسان علي حدة من مواهب‏.‏ ويختلف كل إنسان عن غيره في درجة هذه الطاقات كلها‏.‏


صدقوني إننا لم نعرف بعد مقدار عظمة كل هذه الطاقات البشرية العجيبة. من كان يتصور أن العقل مثلا, يمكن ان تصل طاقاته الي اختراع سفن الفضاء, تصل الي القمر مباشرة, ويتمشي الإنسان عليه.. او ان يخترع اقمارا صناعية تجول حول العالم, وتجمع أخبارا وترسل صورا عن كواكب في السماء!! ومن كان يتصور ان العقل البشري يستطيع ان يتوصل الي اختراع عقل آلي, واختراع الكمبيوتر, والــMobilePhone, ويستعين بالآلة علي سرعة التفكير, وجمع المعلومات, واسترداد الحقائق!!
وليست طاقات العقل هذه ضد الدين في شيء. فالله هو الذي خلق العقل ومنحه طاقاته, وكل مايصل العقل اليه, يرجع الفضل فيه اولا واخيرا الي الله ـ تبارك اسمه ـ فهو الذي وضع في العقل كل هذه القدرات حين خلقها. ويمكننا ان نقول اننا لم نصل بعد الي اكتشاف كل طاقات العقل, الذي يمكنه ان يخترع امورا اخري لاتخطر حاليا علي فكر انسان.

والروح في الإنسان لها أيضا طاقات عجيبة مذهلة, وكثير من الناس لايعرفون كل طاقات الروح, لأنهم لم يكتشفوا تلك الطاقات ولم يستخدموها. ونحن حينما نقرأ عن تداريب الروح التي تجريها جماعات من الهندوس ومن اليوجا, وما وصلوا اليه من نتائج, نري عجبا. إنها ليست معجزات او قدرات خارقة, ولكنها الطاقة الطبيعية للروح, التي لانستخدمها نحن, لاننا نهمل ذلك او لاندركه.

كذلك طاقات الحواس لم نستخدمها كلها.. وذلك لعدم شعورنا بالاحتياج اليها فعدم استخدامها جعلها طاقات كامنة مختفية. تظهر حينما نفقد حاسة معينة, فنستعيض عنها بتنشيط حواس اخري بديلة.
مثال ذلك انسان يفقد بصره. ويحاول ان يستعيض عنه بالسمع وباللمس, فتقوي عنده حاسة السمع وحاسة اللمس, وربما حاسة الشم ايضا. لانه اخذ يدرب هذه الحواس تدريبا دقيقا, فتكون له ابوابا للمعرفة عوضا عن النظر. وهنا تظهر الطاقات الجبارة الموجودة في هذه الحواس, والتي كانت كامنة غير ظاهرة في حالة عدم استخدامها.
ان الانسان الكامل في كل طاقاته, في عقله وروحه وحواسه, لم يوجد بعد. ويحتاج الإنسان الي حرص واهتمام بحيث لايفقد قوة طاقاته.

يلزم الانسان ايضا ان ينمي قدراته وطاقاته. وأن ينمي ايضا المواهب التي يمنحها الله له.
لقد منحك الله عقلا, ووهبك ذكاء خاصا في عقلك, او وهبك لهذا العقل ذاكرة قوية.
فيلزمك ليس فقط ان تحافظ علي كل هذا, بل ايضا ان تنمي عقلك وذكاءك وذاكرتك.

ان تمني قدرتك علي التفكير السليم, وعلي الاستنتاج, وعلي حل المشاكل...
فالتمارين الهندسية التي كنا ندرسها في المدارس, لم تكن لمجرد العلم او بهدف التخصص.
إنما كانت لها فائدة اخري في تدريب العقل علي التفكير.
خذ مثلا: اثنان يلعبان الشطرنج, وكل منهما صامت يفكر: ماهي الخطوة التي سيلعبها زميله, وكيف يرد عليها؟ وماذا سيكون رد زميله علي رده!وكيف سيتصرف وقتذاك! وكيف يمكنه ان يعرقل خططه! وكيف يضع هو خططا غير مكشوفة تصل به الي النتيجة المطلوبة, ولو بعد مراحل؟ إنه تدريب علي الذكاء وليس مجرد لعبة للتسلية وقضاء الوقت.
الألغاز ايضا وحلها, والمسابقات, كلها تداريب للتفكير.
وما أكثر تداريب الذكاء وتنمية التفكير. يمكنك ان تستخدمها لنفسك ولأولادك ايضا ولتلاميذك, حتي ينشأوا بعقل قوي متدرب علي التفكير. وحتي اذا صادفته مشكلة, يكون عقله مستعدا لمواجهتها بغير اضطراب. وفي الحياة العملية ايضا توجد تداريب علي الحكمة في التصرف او تنمية الفكر عن طريق المشورة والانتفاع بخبرات الاخرين.

ضميرك ايضا يحتاج الي تنمية حتي يكون ضميرا صالحا في كل احكامه. ذلك يذكرنا بان هناك ضمائر غير صالحة. فهناك مثلا ضمير واسع يستطيع ان يبرر كل خطأ! وضمير اخر ضيق قد يصل احيانا الي الوسوسة, وتصور الشر حيث لايوجد شر, أو يبالغ مبالغة شديدة في الحكم علي الاخطاء. كما يوجد ضمير مريض لايميز بين ماهو خير وماهو شر, وماهو لائق وماهو غير لائق! ويوجد ضمير ضعيف تؤثر عليه العوامل الخارجية.
وانت محتاج ان تغذي ضميرك بما تسمعه من وعظ وكلام روحي, والتأثر بالقدرة الصالحة. وبهذا ينمو ضميرك في المعرفة, وفي الحكم علي الامور, وفي قيادة نفسك.

إن معارفك ايضا تحتاج الي تنمية: والمعروف ان هناك نموا طبيعيا في المعرفة خلال مراحل العمر. هناك نمو في المعرفة عن طريق الثقافة. والمعرفة تغذي عقل الانسان, وتغذي ضميره, وتدفعه الي السلوك السليم.. هذا اذا كانت معرفة سليمة.
وبعد, ألست تري معي ان هذا الموضوع يحتاج منا الي تكملة لكي نلم بجميع عناصره!

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يوليو 2011)

موضوع هام جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع هام جدا الرب يباركك


شكرا جدااااا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
مرور راائع جداا​


----------



## angil sky (20 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب
محبتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2011)

angil sky قال:


> اشكرك استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب
> محبتك
> ​








شكرااا
جداااا
يسوع يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

